# What will be the first canceled show of Fall 2012?



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Poll coming.

Which of the following shows will be the first to be canceled by the broadcast networks this fall?

The Mob Doctor - FOX
Partners - CBS
Guys With Kids - NBC
The New Normal - NBC
Animal Practice - NBC
Last Resort - ABC
The Neighbors - ABC
Revolution - NBC
Ben and Kate - FOX
Other (specify below)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Mob Doctor is my first choice.

Does Guys With Kids come with a bit more immunity because it's a Jimmy Fallon production?
I don't see Lorne Michaels name on the production credits but considering that he's involved with Failon's late night show, does Guys With Kids get Michaels' protection as well?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I also voted for The Mob Doctor. Only because it's already had two poorly rated episodes while most of the others in this list have only had one.

Also, NBC has stated that it's their goal to launch some broader comedies, so I don't think they're going to give up on their new sitcoms quite so easily. Animal Practice and Guys with Kids will be canceled soon, no question, but I think it will be a couple weeks.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I went with Animal Practice. That show is the definition of tanked, from a 4.1 to a 1.4 in two episodes.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Is there a way to amend the poll to include network? I know what network some of them are on, but I'm too lazy to look up the rest.  And network can play a big role - NBC, for instance, sticks with stuff longer these days because they have no choice.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

My vote, as stated in the show thread, is Partners.

CBS has plenty of backup 1/2 hour comedies to drop into it's slot.

Unlike Revolution, it won't be a huge loss to not air any episodes that are already in the can.

Of all the choices, I've only seen Partners, Revolution and Last Resort.

My 2nd choice would be Revolution, but that seems to have cost a bit more to get whatever episodes they have in the can, so they need to air a few more to get at least some of their money back.

Last Resort, I enjoyed, but being that Shawn Ryan hasn't had great luck lately (Terriers and Chicago Code), who knows.
And again, ABC must have payed a pretty penny for whatever episodes they bought.


phox


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Is there a way to amend the poll to include network? I know what network some of them are on, but I'm too lazy to look up the rest.  And network can play a big role - NBC, for instance, sticks with stuff longer these days because they have no choice.


I added the networks to the list in the OP, but I didn't see any way to amend the entries in the poll.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I added the networks to the list in the OP, but I didn't see any way to amend the entries in the poll.


That's fine. I'm not so lazy that I can't look at the OP and then vote in the poll right above it. 

I voted for Partners.

My thinking is that CBS is the king of the hill these days, and they start up less new shows each year because of that. They are bound to have another half-hour sitcom waiting in the wings in case one of the new shows performs poorly. I believe last year they yanked one of the new sitcoms after 1 or 2 eps, right?

The only other viable option to me was Mob Doctor. Fox also has a pretty quick trigger finger, and IIRC the opening ratings for Mob Doctor weren't pretty.

NBC and ABC are bringing up the rear, and as such tend to have more patience with new shows because they are trying re-establish their brand. Especially NBC, which has openly stated that they are trying to put out broader (i.e. stupider) comedies. So unless one of those shows goes down in flames and pulls an _LA Complex_ type number, I don't see them cancelling it first.


----------



## agentpaul (Feb 28, 2002)

Guys with kids would be my overwhelming choice. After that, I would guess whichever one hour drama show that costs the most to produce with bad ratings.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Did the people who voted for Last Resort actually watch it? It was really pretty good.......of course that has nothing to do with whether or not it will be canceled.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> Did the people who voted for Last Resort actually watch it? It was really pretty good.......of course that has nothing to do with whether or not it will be canceled.


Any votes for Last Resort have nothing to do with the quality of the show and everything to do with its brutal time slot. ABC hasn't had any success on Thursday at 8:00 for years. Going against Big Bang Theory and The X Factor means there just aren't many eyeballs left for ABC, no matter what they put there.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I haven't seen most of these yet. Going to check out Animal Practice today, just because the latest promo with Bobby Lee cracked me up.

But I have to say that the 7 minutes I spent trying to watch 'Guys with Kids' was the worst 7 minutes I've had in a very long time.

I've seen shows that seemed like they might not be good but I had an inkling to hang in there for a while. Not so with GWK. That was torturously bad. Fastest SP I ever deleted.


----------



## Ilene (Dec 26, 2001)

Yes, it may be in a brutal time slot, but that is why we have TiVo's! Show starts slow, but once the action starts, it doesn't stop. Can't wait for next week's episode.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Any votes for Last Resort have nothing to do with the quality of the show and everything to do with its brutal time slot. ABC hasn't had any success on Thursday at 8:00 for years. Going against Big Bang Theory and The X Factor means there just aren't many eyeballs left for ABC, no matter what they put there.


I didn't even know what night it was on. I am pretty much ignorant of those things.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> I didn't even know what night it was on. I am pretty much ignorant of those things.


As the future president of ABC, perhaps that's something you should pay attention to. Time slots have as much (or more) to do with cancellations as show quality.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I would have voted for Animal Practice but I enjoyed the second episode. I voted for Mob Doctor. I would need three tuners to catch it. It is up against better shows.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> As the future president of ABC, perhaps that's something you should pay attention to. Time slots have as much (or more) to do with cancellations as show quality.


Which is a huge problem. It doesn't make any sense anymore.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Watch as the ratings for Revolution fall off a cliff after the next 2 episodes. They'll lose the nerd/Sci Fi audience in no time and then even Joe Six pack is going to lose patience with the stupidity.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

netringer said:


> Watch as the ratings for Revolution fall off a cliff after the next 2 episodes. They'll lose the nerd/Sci Fi audience in no time and then even Joe Six pack is going to lose patience with the stupidity.


I'm that audience and still working up the courage to watch episode 2.

That said, Vegas is my bet to go...look at the negativity in the thread here.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

I voted for Partners because it's the worst thing I've seen so far. I'm not considering ratings or cost/episode though.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

haha. I haven't seen any of these but guessed Neighbors and I won.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

netringer said:


> Watch as the ratings for Revolution fall off a cliff after the next 2 episodes. They'll lose the nerd/Sci Fi audience in no time and then even Joe Six pack is going to lose patience with the stupidity.


I wasn't impressed with episode 2 at all.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

It's a shame that Partners is getting bad reviews. I enjoy Michael Urie.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Any votes for Last Resort have nothing to do with the quality of the show and everything to do with its brutal time slot. ABC hasn't had any success on Thursday at 8:00 for years. Going against Big Bang Theory and The X Factor means there just aren't many eyeballs left for ABC, no matter what they put there.


I know, and that is my fear. I hope that at least they develop some sort of small cult following, like Fringe or Community and that they have enough faith in the show to try it in another timeslot. Plus it doesn't "feel" like an 8 o'clock (eastern/western) type show. More suitable for 9PM or later.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm betting pretty much all the listed shows won't make it past the one year mark. A couple MAY get to season two, like MAYBE Revolution, but that's about it.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

netringer said:


> Watch as the ratings for Revolution fall off a cliff after the next 2 episodes. They'll lose the nerd/Sci Fi audience in no time and then even Joe Six pack is going to lose patience with the stupidity.


The nerd audience is pretty small for any show so I am sure it will survive.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I haven't watched Partners yet. I guess I should so I can delete the SP if it is bad.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

eli stone shouldnt be british so i cannot stand elementary. i rarely cancel SP but that one got my ax..barley made it thru the ep


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I voted Guys with Kids only because I watched about 30 seconds of it. Those first 30 seconds gave me enough of a glimpse to know the show is awful.

The other current top votes in the poll, I don't know anything about.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I can watch Guys with Kids. I couldn't get through partners at all.

I'm hoping it's not Neighbors. I like that one.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I voted Mob Doctor, partly because of its low ratings, and partly because I liked the ep I saw.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

tlc said:


> I voted for Partners because it's the worst thing I've seen so far. I'm not considering ratings or cost/episode though.


It was so awful. I couldn't stomach it. It was so forced, and with the laugh track, I just couldn't take it.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I read something earlier today that said Last Resort tanked in the ratings. I don't know what the numbers were. Looks like an expensive show, so it may not last long.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

whitson77 said:


> It was so awful. I couldn't stomach it. It was so forced, and with the laugh track, I just couldn't take it.


as soon as i find out a show has a LT, i dont even bother trying to watch it. filling in gaps where writers dont know what to write is just pretty sad :down:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

newsposter said:


> eli stone shouldnt be british so i cannot stand elementary. i rarely cancel SP but that one got my ax..barley made it thru the ep


 You dislike the show because they hired a British actor to play the part of the modern-day Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DougF said:


> I read something earlier today that said Last Resort tanked in the ratings. I don't know what the numbers were. Looks like an expensive show, so it may not last long.


It got a 2.2 in the 18-49 demo, and over 9 million viewers. The numbers aren't great, but it's about the best ABC could have expected when they put the show in that timeslot against The Big Bang Theory and The X Factor.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> You dislike the show because they hired a British actor to play the part of the modern-day Sherlock Holmes?


i have him cast in a certain voice and to change it is unnerving. if House started using his real voice during his show it would be equally bad for me.

but i didnt like the premise anyway. i wasnt even sure what the show was about before watching it, i'm trying out new shows without even researching them very much so i have no expectations to be met.


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

newsposter said:


> eli stone shouldnt be british so i cannot stand elementary. i rarely cancel SP but that one got my ax..barley made it thru the ep


Actors should be forgiven for past roles on bad shows.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Andrew_S said:


> Actors should be forgiven for past roles on bad shows.


IMO Eli Stone was a great/quirky show. We watched its whole short run.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

One thing is for sure. It will not be Revolution. That show is getting superb ratings with the DVR viewers being added in.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> One thing is for sure. It will not be Revolution. That show is getting superb ratings with the DVR viewers being added in.


Except advertisers could care less about DVR viewers. Unless they get live viewers the show could be in danger. I don't remember where I saw it, but if you look at the list of the most DVRed shows from last season, a lot of them were low rated on first runs and ultimately canceled (or on NBC, which is the same thing )

Once advertisers join the 21st century and start taking "alternate" forms of viewing shows more seriously, then we can talk about DVR users (of course they'll have to figure out more ways to advertise, which most of us DVR users will hate...but that day is coming).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Except advertisers could care less about DVR viewers. Unless they get live viewers the show could be in danger. I don't remember where I saw it, but if you look at the list of the most DVRed shows from last season, a lot of them were low rated on first runs and ultimately canceled (or on NBC, which is the same thing )
> 
> Once advertisers join the 21st century and start taking "alternate" forms of viewing shows more seriously, then we can talk about DVR users (of course they'll have to figure out more ways to advertise, which most of us DVR users will hate...but that day is coming).


Even without the DVR numbers Revolution still has very good ratings. Plus it's also beating the other shows in it's time slot. The DVR numbers are just raising it to another level.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Advertisers need to go to "product placement only" advertising. With 97.8% of all households having digital vd recorders and 94.3% of them fast forwarding through all commercials, that will be the only way people will ever see their ads. It seems like it would be seamless to insert various products & services in each scene of each show - Viagra, Purina Dog Chow, Coke, Pepsi, Bud Light, Preparation H, Hershey's Kisses, HR Block, Tampex, Ford, Trojan, Hot Pocket.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> I'm that audience and still working up the courage to watch episode 2.
> 
> That said, Vegas is my bet to go...look at the negativity in the thread here.


I just stopped watching Revolution partway thru episode 2, I don't have the patience for that terrible of writing, and I love sci fi.........

sad that the networks suck at it so bad....


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

My vote was for The Neighbors.

I had to rinse out my eyes and drink heavily after watching, in an attempt to make the horrible experience fade away.

Who the hell allowed that dreck on the air?


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Whichever ones are on Fox. We should all know that by now.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Advertisers need to go to "product placement only" advertising. With 97.8% of all households having digital vd recorders and 94.3% of them fast forwarding through all commercials, that will be the only way people will ever see their ads. It seems like it would be seamless to insert various products & services in each scene of each show - Viagra, Purina Dog Chow, Coke, Pepsi, Bud Light, Preparation H, Hershey's Kisses, HR Block, Tampex, Ford, Trojan, Hot Pocket.


I thought earlier this year they released some info that people with DVRs actually watch more commercials?

I know if I'm in a place that doesn't have a DVR, when a commercial comes then I am likely to get up and get a drink or use the bathroom and not see the commercials. With my TiVos I'm more likely to watch a commercial. I will watch a commercial if it looks interesting. Which is another reason I like the 30 second scan over the 30 second skip


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

The Mob Doctor went down to a 1.0 demo last night. I'm assuming we shall never see it again.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Advertisers need to go to "product placement only" advertising. With 97.8% of all households having digital vd recorders and 94.3% of them fast forwarding through all commercials, that will be the only way people will ever see their ads. It seems like it would be seamless to insert various products & services in each scene of each show - Viagra, Purina Dog Chow, Coke, Pepsi, Bud Light, Preparation H, Hershey's Kisses, HR Block, Tampex, Ford, Trojan, Hot Pocket.


Actually, the percentage of households with DVRs has stagnated over the last few years, and still has not topped 50%. While those of us with DVRs cannot imagine ever living in a world without them, the majority of US TV households still watch live and don't have the ability to FF through commercials. Until that changes, the traditional ad-supported model will continue to be the way the business works.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't know what position the networks are in as far as replacement potential. I'd put Mob Doctor, Animal Practice, and Last Resort as the front runners. Last Resort has got to be the most expensive show in the running for quick cancellation.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Last Resort is not getting cancelled anytime soon. They put it in a brutal time slot, so presumably they've factored in that it will take time to build those ratings.

I still think it comes down to Partners v. Mob Doctor.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Last Resort is not getting cancelled anytime soon. They put it in a brutal time slot, so presumably they've factored in that it will take time to build those ratings.
> 
> I still think it comes down to Partners v. Last Resort.


Did you mean Partners vs. The Mob Doctor?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

LOL, I was wondering about that conclusion too


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Did you mean Partners vs. The Mob Doctor?


Oy. Yes. I'm a maroon.

Fixed now.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I think it's possible Mob Doctor may actually air next week. The following week it would have been preempted by baseball anyway so that could be the way they decide to remove it from the airwaves. When baseball is over, they can plug something else in there rather than airing one episode of something and then taking it off for a few weeks for the playoffs.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Advertisers need to go to "product placement only" advertising. .


the warehouse 13 and other syfy product placement shows are really annoying...let me see on my navigation system how to do xyz

so 'inserted' into the show it makes me not want to buy


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

newsposter said:


> the warehouse 13 and other syfy product placement shows are really annoying...let me see on my navigation system how to do xyz
> 
> so 'inserted' into the show it makes me not want to buy


I haven't noticed any product placements in W13. Was there one in the episode last night? If so when was it? I'd like to go back and take a look.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Well, you can cross off _Revolution_, _Go On_, and _The New Normal _off the list. All 3 just got full-season pickups.

http://www.hitfix.com/news/revolution-go-on-and-the-new-normal-get-full-seasons-from-nbc


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Well, you can cross off _Revolution_, _Go On_, and _The New Normal _off the list. All 3 just got full-season pickups.
> 
> http://www.hitfix.com/news/revolution-go-on-and-the-new-normal-get-full-seasons-from-nbc


No surprise on Revolution or Go On. Those are the two highest-rated scripted shows on NBC so far this season, and The New Normal is tied for third place with SVU.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Except advertisers could care less about DVR viewers.


So you're saying they DO care about DVR viewers.

Even reading in what you _really_ meant (but didn't say), various surveys have shown that a huge portion of DVR users DO watch commercials (insane as that is), so it seems to me like the advertisers DO care about the _close to original airing_ watchings&#8230; or else Nielsen wouldn't be calculating the DVR ratings at all.

Isn't Revolution ridiculously expensive to make? It just LOOKS very expensive.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> No surprise on Revolution or Go On. Those are the two highest-rated scripted shows on NBC so far this season, and The New Normal is tied for third place with SVU.


It's sad that a 2.2 average for three shows nets you a full season pickup on NBC.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

newsposter said:


> i have him cast in a certain voice and to change it is unnerving. if House started using his real voice during his show it would be equally bad for me.


Better not watch Sherlock then either.



(Just as well....more yummy Benedict Cumberbund for the rest of us!)


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Has anything been cancelled yet? Seems like they were quicker to cancel last year.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Polcamilla said:


> Better not watch Sherlock then either.
> 
> 
> 
> (Just as well....more yummy Benedict Cumberbund for the rest of us!)


you are welcome to my piece..maybe even everyone elses 

no need to share


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Last Resort is not getting cancelled anytime soon. They put it in a brutal time slot, so presumably they've factored in that it will take time to build those ratings.
> 
> I still think it comes down to Partners v. Mob Doctor.


I wonder about the wisdom of putting a serialized show against tough competition. Shows like this, if you don't get in early on are never going to generate a bigger audience. For procedurals where there's a different story every week, you can miss one week and come back to it the next. It's easier to build an audience because the viewer knows that they can come back to it whenever and not miss a beat. If I was programming, I'd put a serialized show against really weak competition to give it the best chance to build an audience.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I wonder about the wisdom of putting a serialized show against tough competition. Shows like this, if you don't get in early on are never going to generate a bigger audience. For procedurals where there's a different story every week, you can miss one week and come back to it the next. It's easier to build an audience because the viewer knows that they can come back to it whenever and not miss a beat. If I was programming, I'd put a serialized show against really weak competition to give it the best chance to build an audience.


And where do you propose to find a timeslot with "really weak competition?" Those don't exist. And when they do, they quickly get filled. Programming for a broadcast network is a very tricky business, and it's not as simple as just saying, "Let's put this in a timeslot where all the other networks have crappy shows."


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Except advertisers could care less about DVR viewers. Unless they get live viewers the show could be in danger. I don't remember where I saw it, but if you look at the list of the most DVRed shows from last season, a lot of them were low rated on first runs and ultimately canceled (or on NBC, which is the same thing )
> 
> Once advertisers join the 21st century and start taking "alternate" forms of viewing shows more seriously, then we can talk about DVR users (of course they'll have to figure out more ways to advertise, which most of us DVR users will hate...but that day is coming).


Actually advertisers buy on the live plus three ratings.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> And where do you propose to find a timeslot with "really weak competition?" Those don't exist. And when they do, they quickly get filled. Programming for a broadcast network is a very tricky business, and it's not as simple as just saying, "Let's put this in a timeslot where all the other networks have crappy shows."


I don't know about that. It seems to me like it should be easy to find crappy shows to compete against.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

allan said:


> I don't know about that. It seems to me like it should be easy to find crappy shows to compete against.


On network TV, easy. I'm coming to the realization that network TV is set up to be allergic to quality.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> And where do you propose to find a timeslot with "really weak competition?" Those don't exist. And when they do, they quickly get filled. Programming for a broadcast network is a very tricky business, and it's not as simple as just saying, "Let's put this in a timeslot where all the other networks have crappy shows."


But there are always timeslots where a show is considered "vulnerable" or one where there's on "popular" show and three that are not doing so well. Or one where there's 2 or 3 new shows on at the same time. Those are all ripe for building an audience. Putting it in a timeslot where there are already 2 or 3 popular shows and expecting it to build an audience is a recipe for failure.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> But there are always timeslots where a show is considered "vulnerable" or one where there's on "popular" show and three that are not doing so well. Or one where there's 2 or 3 new shows on at the same time. Those are all ripe for building an audience. Putting it in a timeslot where there are already 2 or 3 popular shows and expecting it to build an audience is a recipe for failure.


Each network must weigh the pros and cons of moving existing shows to make room for new shows vs. putting new shows into the open timeslots without moving anything else. Usually, the network will choose to keep established shows in their existing timeslots, because the reason the shows are existing is because the audience is accustomed to watching in that timeslot. Move it and you risk losing some of the audience.

So given that problem, ABC only had a limited number of available timeslots in which to put Last Resort. The could have put it on Wednesday at 10 pm, in the timeslot that they gave to Nashville. That would have been against weaker competition (CSI and Chicago Fire) but they didn't necessarily know what CBS and NBC would put in those timeslots when they made their decisions. ABC probably thought Nashville had a better chance of succeeding and put it in their best available timeslot.

They also could have put it at 10 pm on Sunday where they put 666 Park Avenue (goes against The Mentalist and Sunday Night Football). Presumably, they thought 666 fit in better with the programming block they were putting on Sunday nights (Once Upon A Time, Revenge). Also, Last Resort is intended to skew more toward male viewers, so putting it against SNF wouldn't be a good idea.

Outside of those two timeslots, they would have had to move other stuff around to find a different place for Last Resort. It's a show that doesn't really fit with anything else that airs on ABC, so it wouldn't have a compatible lead in or lead out no matter where they put it. I think it's going to die quickly on Thursdays at 8, but I just don't see where else they could have put it.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

_The Mob Doctor_ may have a little more life left in it; Fox just announced that it is delaying the return of _Touch_ until January (with _Kitchen Nightmares_ taking the pre-_Fringe_ Friday timeslot). I don't see why Fox would do this if it was planning to pull the plug on _The Mob Doctor_ before Christmas; what else does Fox have to fill the time slot? Repeats of _Hotel Hell_?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> _The Mob Doctor_ may have a little more life left in it; Fox just announced that it is delaying the return of _Touch_ until January (with _Kitchen Nightmares_ taking the pre-_Fringe_ Friday timeslot). I don't see why Fox would do this if it was planning to pull the plug on _The Mob Doctor_ before Christmas; what else does Fox have to fill the time slot? Repeats of _Hotel Hell_?


Crap!! I was looking forward to wacthing Touch later this month. Although I do plan on watching Kitchen Nightmares again. I think I'm hooked on all the Gordon Ramsay shows now.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Maybe they are going to drop in The Following so that they can cancel that and mob doctor all before Christmas and then give each other high fives as Christmas presents.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I hope Chicago Fire gets cancelled. Creating and calling a show "Chicago Fire" shows such a cynical lack of any creativity that it deserves to go.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I hope Chicago Fire gets cancelled. Creating and calling a show "Chicago Fire" shows such a cynical lack of any creativity that it deserves to go.


Kind of like that minor hit back in the day: E.R.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> _The Mob Doctor_ may have a little more life left in it; Fox just announced that it is delaying the return of _Touch_ until January (with _Kitchen Nightmares_ taking the pre-_Fringe_ Friday timeslot). I don't see why Fox would do this if it was planning to pull the plug on _The Mob Doctor_ before Christmas; what else does Fox have to fill the time slot? Repeats of _Hotel Hell_?


I doubt that's a reprieve for The Mob Doctor. I'll bet that's simply FOX realizing that their fall schedule has really floundered and hoping that their ratings will pick up in January with the beginning of American Idol. Thus, they don't want to launch anything else this fall when they could save it and potentially get better ratings at midseason.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> I hope Chicago Fire gets cancelled. Creating and calling a show "Chicago Fire" shows such a cynical lack of any creativity that it deserves to go.


Mrs. O'Leary's cow thinks it's a great title.

phox


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Alfer said:


> Kind of like that minor hit back in the day: E.R.


ER is actually an interesting story. The original pilot (as well as the title) was written in the 70's. It sat around for 20 years. NBC never expected it to be a hit but needed something to compete with the expected hit Chicago Hope. Chicago Hope was a modest hit but never saw numbers like ER.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Too bad Sesame Street isn't a poll option.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ellinj said:


> Too bad Sesame Street isn't a poll option.


Big Bird might get his walking papers!!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> ER is actually an interesting story. The original pilot (as well as the title) was written in the 70's. It sat around for 20 years. NBC never expected it to be a hit but needed something to compete with the expected hit Chicago Hope. Chicago Hope was a modest hit but never saw numbers like ER.


The _play_ ER was a comedy, based on real ER happenings, that was made into a series with Elliot Gould. The pilot actually was an excerpt of the play. It was from the Organic Theater in Chicago where Joe Mantegna and Dennis Franz and later Dennis Farina were in residence. As I recall it was partially written by an ER doctor and they interviewed some ER staff.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

netringer said:


> The _play_ ER was a comedy, based on real ER happenings, that was made into a series with Elliot Gould. The pilot actually was an excerpt of the play. It was from the Organic Theater in Chicago where Joe Mantegna and Dennis Franz and later Dennis Farina were in residence. As I recall it was partially written by an ER doctor and they interviewed some ER staff.


you have no clue what you are talking about

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ER_(TV_series)#Development


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> ER is actually an interesting story. The original pilot (as well as the title) was written in the 70's. It sat around for 20 years. NBC never expected it to be a hit but needed something to compete with the expected hit Chicago Hope. Chicago Hope was a modest hit but never saw numbers like ER.


Is there more info on that?

ER is one of my favorite shows of all time (though actually there are a few of the end seasons that I haven't seen yet.. not because I didn't like them(*), but because I didn't have a zillion tuners and ER was one of the first shows _I_ encountered to do the phony timeslot thing).. I *also* really liked Chicago Hope. Chicago Hope was more "serious" most of the time, ER was more "action" most of the time. Though it was funny that several of the actors from CH ended up being regulars on ER many years later.

(*) ER, and to a lesser degree Star Trek, are probably the best examples of "you can just continue a show forever by putting new characters in". Sure, it would've been good if Clooney were there all along, but the later characters (that I've seen) were very entertaining too. I hope they start getting rid of the "complete sets" of DVDs for ER dirt cheap, and I'll get one.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

mattack said:


> Is there more info on that?
> 
> ER is one of my favorite shows of all time (though actually there are a few of the end seasons that I haven't seen yet.. not because I didn't like them(*), but because I didn't have a zillion tuners and ER was one of the first shows _I_ encountered to do the phony timeslot thing).. I *also* really liked Chicago Hope. Chicago Hope was more "serious" most of the time, ER was more "action" most of the time. Though it was funny that several of the actors from CH ended up being regulars on ER many years later.
> 
> (*) ER, and to a lesser degree Star Trek, are probably the best examples of "you can just continue a show forever by putting new characters in". Sure, it would've been good if Clooney were there all along, but the later characters (that I've seen) were very entertaining too. I hope they start getting rid of the "complete sets" of DVDs for ER dirt cheap, and I'll get one.


The link right above your post has more info.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

markz said:


> Has anything been cancelled yet? Seems like they were quicker to cancel last year.


I was thinking this today--the season's been on for two or three weeks now and as far as I know, nothing has gotten axed. I thought shows dropped quicker last year, but from what I can see, "Playboy Club" was the first to go, and it looks like that aired three or four eps. So maybe we'll be seeing stuff soon. I think Partners is definitely gone. Based on reviews/extremely negative vibe towards Mob Doctor, I'd say that's a good candidate for new drama.



aaronwt said:


> Crap!! I was looking forward to wacthing Touch later this month. Although I do plan on watching Kitchen Nightmares again. I think I'm hooked on all the Gordon Ramsay shows now.


I was actually mad about this because I love Kitchen Nightmares but have no time for another show to added to my list, lol.



Turtleboy said:


> I hope Chicago Fire gets cancelled. Creating and calling a show "Chicago Fire" shows such a cynical lack of any creativity that it deserves to go.





Alfer said:


> Kind of like that minor hit back in the day: E.R.


LOL- solid retort. Anyway, after Rescue Me, I just don't see the point of this show, especially since it's on network TV. I hope they have an angle that sets it apart (other than it being in Chicago)... There are plenty of genres that have multiple shows but each one has to be different or what's the point. It can't be a straight procedural like cop shows because there is only so much you can do with fire as a story arc, so it's gonna have to be a more character driven show. And that was Rescue Me. Ergo, there is no point.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

netringer said:


> The _play_ ER was a comedy, based on real ER happenings, that was made into a series with Elliot Gould. The pilot actually was an excerpt of the play. It was from the Organic Theater in Chicago where Joe Mantegna and Dennis Franz and later Dennis Farina were in residence. As I recall it was partially written by an ER doctor and they interviewed some ER staff.





Mikeyis4dcats said:


> you have no clue what you are talking about
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ER_(TV_series)#Development


He seems to know exactly what he is talking about.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E/R



> E/R (referring to the emergency room of a hospital) is an American television sitcom that aired in 1984 and 1985. Developed from the play of the same name, the series was produced by Embassy Television and lasted a single season.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

There were two shows. E/R and ER. E/R lasted one season and ER lasted for years. George Clooney was actually in both.


Another contender for the early cancel list is "Made in Jersey". It opened poorly and dove another 27% last night. It's not a matter of if but when.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> you have no clue what you are talking about
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ER_(TV_series)#Development


That was 1994.

You have no clue what I'm talking about:



> "E/R Emergency Room" conceived and written by the Organics under the supervision of Dr. Ronald Berman
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_Theater_Company


1985 E/R: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086704/


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Alfer said:


> Kind of like that minor hit back in the day: E.R.


That's my point, actually.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

mattack said:


> Is there more info on that?
> 
> ER is one of my favorite shows of all time (though actually there are a few of the end seasons that I haven't seen yet.. not because I didn't like them(*), but because I didn't have a zillion tuners and ER was one of the first shows _I_ encountered to do the phony timeslot thing).. I *also* really liked Chicago Hope. Chicago Hope was more "serious" most of the time, ER was more "action" most of the time. Though it was funny that several of the actors from CH ended up being regulars on ER many years later.
> 
> (*) ER, and to a lesser degree Star Trek, are probably the best examples of "you can just continue a show forever by putting new characters in". Sure, it would've been good if Clooney were there all along, but the later characters (that I've seen) were very entertaining too. I hope they start getting rid of the "complete sets" of DVDs for ER dirt cheap, and I'll get one.


I read about it in this book. Not sure there was really any more information that wasn't mentioned in the Wikipedia article.

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Rock-Inside-Rise-Fall/dp/0385533748


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

DougF said:


> He seems to know exactly what he is talking about.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E/R


yes, my apologies to him, I misread his post and thought he was claimin E.R. was based on the play.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

mattack said:


> (*) ER, and to a lesser degree Star Trek, are probably the best examples of "you can just continue a show forever by putting new characters in".


A little show called M*A*S*H also wasn't too bad at this.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

also "Gilligan's Island".


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Wasn't ER partially started by Michael Crichton? And he had some experience since he had an MD from Harvard and was a resident for a while. I remember reading one of his books that was partially based on his medical observations.

But I thought he was one of the people that created ER in 1994 and did some writing for it as well?


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Wasn't ER partially started by Michael Crichton? And he had some experience since he had an MD from Harvard and was a resident for a while. I remember reading one of his books that was partially based on his medical observations.
> 
> But I thought he was one of the people that created ER in 1994 and did some writing for it as well?


The Wiki page says he wrote the pilot script that set on the shelf for years.
IIRC, he was credited with Executive Producer

Tim S.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> also "Gilligan's Island".


Dude, you so crack me up!!!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I still haven't watched Partners, The Neighbors, or Ben and Kate, but just based on my impression of the early preview after the Olympics, it will be Animal Practice. That show was absolutely terrible.

After watching the pilots of The Mob Doctor and Guys With Kids, my reaction is "meh... I didn't hate them, but I wouldn't care if they were cancelled". 

The New Normal and Revolution I was cautiously optimistic on. I liked both.

Last Resort surprised me... I enjoyed that one a lot more than I expected.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

mattack said:


> (*) ER, and to a lesser degree Star Trek, are probably the best examples of "you can just continue a show forever by putting new characters in".


See also: Law & Order


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

laria said:


> I still haven't watched Partners, The Neighbors, or Ben and Kate, but just based on my impression of the early preview after the Olympics, it will be Animal Practice. That show was absolutely terrible.
> 
> After watching the pilots of The Mob Doctor and Guys With Kids, my reaction is "meh... I didn't hate them, but I wouldn't care if they were cancelled".
> 
> ...


Surprisingly, I thought the second episode of Animal Practice was much improved over the pilot.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

ronsch said:


> Surprisingly, I thought the second episode of Animal Practice was much improved over the pilot.


Well I haven't deleted them yet, so I will watch it and see, but it would not be hard to improve over the pilot.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

ronsch said:


> Surprisingly, I thought the second episode of Animal Practice was much improved over the pilot.


So far, I've only seen the second episode of Animal Practice and I rather liked it. I'm hanging in. Missed the pilot, so maybe that wasn't such a bad thing.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I'm not too sure what network show will be the first to go but after watching two episodes I cancelled my season pass for Ben and Kate.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I fully expect that The Mob Doctor will be canceled tomorrow after tonight's episode airs and gets something like a 1.0. FOX wouldn't be able to air it for the next few weeks due to MLB Playoffs anyway, so this will be a perfect time to cut it loose and then it can just relaunch something else in that slot after the World Series.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

How many Animal Practice episodes have aired? I've seen two; was the first one the pilot? The one this past week (with the boy's sick dog) was much better.

I gotta say, I know it's just a cheap gimmick but still... that monkey is awesome. And I do like Justin Kirk.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

According to this, three episodes have aired, and the fourth is scheduled to air this Wednesday.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Fox just picked up Ben & Kate and The Mindy Project for the full season, although I don't know if a "full season" of B&K is 22 episodes or just 13.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> Fox just picked up Ben & Kate and The Mindy Project for the full season, although I don't know if a "full season" of B&K is 22 episodes or just 13.


http://tvline.com/2012/10/08/the-mindy-project-full-season-ben-kate/

According to this, it's 19 total for Ben & Kate (the original 13, plus 6 more ordered today). Odd that they wouldn't have just ordered 3 more to take it to a full season of 22.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

There's probably a scheduling reason why FOX only needs 19 episodes to complete a full season.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Such as baseball.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Fox is planning on introducing a new comedy, "The Goodwin Games", as a Tuesday night mid-season show. In order to stick to their Tuesday plans for it, one show in the current lineup has to end its season run before the others. Guess B&K is what they picked.

Which makes sense: They're not going to mess with hit show New Girl. Mindy project has better promise than B&K. They'll want to fully finish out third season of senior show Raising Hope in order to not mess with its syndication chances.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm surprised Elementary isn't on this list. I like it, but it's not the kind of fare I expect Nielsen families to like (otherwise they wouldn't have gotten Journeyman canceled!).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tivogurl said:


> I'm surprised Elementary isn't on this list. I like it, but it's not the kind of fare I expect Nielsen families to like (otherwise they wouldn't have gotten Journeyman canceled!).


I loved Journeyman but have no interest in Elementary. What is it about Elementary that makes you think it's similar to Journeyman?

As for what's on the list, I could only choose ten things for the poll. Which means nine shows plus "Other" which incorporates all the rest. I chose the nine shows I thought were most likely to be canceled or had the most publicity. Given that Elementary is on CBS and got the cushy timeslot following Person of Interest, I wouldn't expect that it would be in danger of cancellation anytime soon.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah elementary is CBS highest rated new drama I believe so little chance it is canceled any time soon.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

newsposter said:


> eli stone shouldnt be british so i cannot stand elementary. i rarely cancel SP but that one got my ax..barley made it thru the ep


After viewing the British update to SH which is the best update yet, I did not even set SP for Elementary.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Advertisers need to go to "product placement only" advertising. With 97.8% of all households having digital vd recorders and 94.3% of them fast forwarding through all commercials, that will be the only way people will ever see their ads. It seems like it would be seamless to insert various products & services in each scene of each show - Viagra, Purina Dog Chow, Coke, Pepsi, Bud Light, Preparation H, Hershey's Kisses, HR Block, Tampex, Ford, Trojan, Hot Pocket.


So youre the only person who did not see the iPhone in Revolution.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Big Bird might get his walking papers!!


Remember no politics on the forum. 

Save Big Bird and remember to vote!!


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> What is it about Elementary that makes you think it's similar to Journeyman?


It's nothing like Journeyman. I just thought Elementary would be similarly unappealing to Nielsen viewers. Apparently I am wrong, oh well.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Johncv said:


> Save Big Bird and remember to vote!!


Big Bird product licensing is big business. Who wins an election will have zero effect on the survival of Big Bird.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

Johncv said:


> Remember no politics on the forum.
> 
> Save Big Bird and remember to vote!!


Big Bird can still be around, he'll just have to get a real job.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> Fox just picked up Ben & Kate and The Mindy Project for the full season, although I don't know if a "full season" of B&K is 22 episodes or just 13.


I know you weren't pondering further about the Mindy Project, but I did see Mindy Kaling tweet about the "back 9 order". (There's also a CNN tweet to an article I haven't read yet.)


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> Big Bird product licensing is big business. Who wins an election will have zero effect on the survival of Big Bird.





DavidJL said:


> Big Bird can still be around, he'll just have to get a real job.


He's saying that Big Bird IS A JOB CREATOR!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

madscientist said:


> ...was the first one the pilot?


umm, that's usually how it goes. 

I'm saving Animal Practice and will wait to see what happens. 
I don't normally watch sit-coms, so I won't be heart broken if I never see an episode.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The pilot isn't always the first episode Of course that is the norm. But Sometimes we never see the pilot or the pilot is broadcast at some point later. 

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The Mob Doctor got a 0.9 last night. There's no way FOX keeps it around. I expect the cancellation announcement sometime in the next few hours.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

What I think is weird about the Mob Doctor is the show I had in my head before it ever aired.

I thought, oh, Mob Doctor, that sounds interesting. Probably some doctor got in too deep with a back alley loan, or drugs/booze and we'll get to see him try to crawl out of the hole he has made of his life.

But no, they did some weird Doctor that appears to have her life in order, but it's her family's lives that are intruding and messing stuff up, yawn.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> The Mob Doctor got a 0.9 last night. There's no way FOX keeps it around. I expect the cancellation announcement sometime in the next few hours.


Well, Fox announced that it would return on November 5. Of course, Fox also said that Touch would be back "in the fall."

I wouldn't be surprised if Fox tells the producers, "Write an episode that wraps up the entire storyline," in order to try to qualify it as a miniseries for Emmy purposes. (The Emmy rules say that a miniseries has to be "based on a single theme or story line, which is resolved within the piece," and "have continuity of production supervision.")


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Fox tells the producers, "Write an episode that wraps up the entire storyline," in order to try to qualify it as a miniseries for Emmy purposes. (The Emmy rules say that a miniseries has to be "based on a single theme or story line, which is resolved within the piece," and "have continuity of production supervision.")


There is absolutely zero chance of that happening.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Angeloalbertini said:


> I like this show. double memory foam mattress


SP set!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Angeloalbertini said:


> I like this show. double memory foam mattress





DougF said:


> SP set!


I liked the original from the 80's called _Waterbed_.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

It's all over: tvbythenumbers and hitfix both report "Made in Jersey" has been yanked.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow. And I didn't even have that in my top nine for the poll. I suck at this.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

So it made it what, 2 episodes?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Another contender for the early cancel list is "Made in Jersey". It opened poorly and dove another 27% last night. It's not a matter of if but when.


So do I win? Did anyone else even mention it as a possibility?


----------



## sbelew (Mar 13, 2005)

Not cancelled, but my first Season Pass to make deletion was 666 Park Ave. I watched this last episode up to the laundry basket scene, then deleted it. Its a shame though, some good actors on there. 

I think Mob Doctor will be my second, if it doesn't get cancelled first. Sticking with Vegas, Last Resort and Revolution though, along with other favorites, Person of Interest, CSI, Criminal Minds, Big Bang Theory and some others. Also plan on checking out Chicago Fire and Arrow tonight, and Walking Dead restarts next week. Schedule is getting busy.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

lambertman said:


> It's all over: tvbythenumbers and hitfix both report "Made in Jersey" has been yanked.


Huh.
I thought that it would have been given more latitude due to it's being on Friday, certainly Fox would have had low expectations to begin with.

I guess not.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Huh.
> I thought that it would have been given more latitude due to it's being on Friday, certainly Fox would have had low expectations to begin with.
> 
> I guess not.


It's on CBS. Their "low expectation" aren't nearly as low as anyone elses.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's on CBS. Their "low expectation" aren't nearly as low as anyone elses.


Yeah didn't CSI and the Mentalist all start on Friday's?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's on CBS. Their "low expectation" aren't nearly as low as anyone elses.


Oooppss, yes I meant CBS



mwhip said:


> Yeah didn't CSI and the Mentalist all start on Friday's?


The Mentalist did not.
According to TV.com, The Mentalist started Tuesdays (9/23/08).

The original CSI started out on Fridays in 2000 but Fridays were somewhat different 13 years ago.

By Season 2, CSI had moved to Thursday night.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Yeah didn't CSI and the Mentalist all start on Friday's?


Start on Friday's what?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

lambertman said:


> It's all over: tvbythenumbers and hitfix both report "Made in Jersey" has been yanked.


Yup.

Got the email today, pull all promos for the upcoming episode on Friday, replaced by CSI:NY for now it looks like.

I still had Partners as my vote.
Although, I caught glimpses of Partners, but hadn't seen any of Jersey.

phox


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

JETarpon said:


> Start on Friday's what?


T.G.I Friday's?

phox


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

lambertman said:


> It's all over: tvbythenumbers and hitfix both report "Made in Jersey" has been yanked.


not a fox show 

i'm glad it's gone, i cant stand her accent and refused to stop watching


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Is "Made in Jersey" really cancelled, or just pulled (yanked?) from the schedule? One is permanent, the other COULD be just temporary. Is there a functional difference?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> Is "Made in Jersey" really cancelled, or just pulled (yanked?) from the schedule? One is permanent, the other COULD be just temporary. Is there a functional difference?


It was already on the night where CBS would have the lowest expectations, so if it's "pulled" rather than canceled, it simply means they're going to burn off the existing episodes at some later date. But there's no question that they won't continue producing new episodes or order more episodes, so for all intents and purposes, it's canceled.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Well, I had the right network, but the wrong show.

CBS was the first to pull the plug on a show last year, right? I think the same explanation holds: since its ratings as a whole are so much higher, it has more holdovers than the other nets, and doesn't pick up as many new series as they do. As such, it's more willing to pull the plug on a poor performer because it has plenty of shows in the pipeline.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> It was already on the night where CBS would have the lowest expectations, so if it's "pulled" rather than canceled, it simply means they're going to burn off the existing episodes at some later date. But there's no question that they won't continue producing new episodes or order more episodes, so for all intents and purposes, it's canceled.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> Yup.
> 
> Got the email today, pull all promos for the upcoming episode on Friday, replaced by CSI:NY for now it looks like.
> 
> ...


Partners is pretty painful, MIJ was just boring.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Well, I had the right network, but the wrong show.
> 
> CBS was the first to pull the plug on a show last year, right? I think the same explanation holds: since its ratings as a whole are so much higher, it has more holdovers than the other nets, and doesn't pick up as many new series as they do. As such, it's more willing to pull the plug on a poor performer because it has plenty of shows in the pipeline.


Actually, NBC was the one who blinked first last year with the much ballyhooed Playboy Club.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Tv by the Numbers is again running a poll for the second show to be canceled.

I'm still going with Mob Doctor to be euthanized next.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Tv by the Numbers is again running a poll for the second show to be canceled.
> 
> I'm still going with Mob Doctor to be euthanized next.


See, I like Mob Doctor, it shows promise, story wise. But won't be shocked when it goes.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Is anyone doing a canceled/replaced/hiatus thread thingy again this year? I liked having a central place for it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Langree said:


> See, I like Mob Doctor, it shows promise, story wise. But won't be shocked when it goes.


What killed Mob Doctor for me was that the previews showed Michael Rapaport playing a tough guy role again.

Didn't anyone learn their lesson from Prison Break?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> It's a shame that Partners is getting bad reviews. I enjoy Michael Urie.


So do I, so I'm watching Partners despite what other people think.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm going to stick with Animal Practice as the next to go. I've read that there are rumors of Fox airing the full 13 episode order of Mob Doctor. Even if it's not true, I think Fox will hold off until after baseball to make an announcement of cancelation for MD. That means there's about 3 more weeks for another show to get the axe.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Well, Fox announced that it would return on November 5. Of course, Fox also said that Touch would be back "in the fall."
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Fox tells the producers, "Write an episode that wraps up the entire storyline," in order to try to qualify it as a miniseries for Emmy purposes. (The Emmy rules say that a miniseries has to be "based on a single theme or story line, which is resolved within the piece," and "have continuity of production supervision.")


I don't think the mob doctor needs to worry about Emmy nods. Do the razzies do tv series? If so maybe they can get a razzie for worst mini series


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Huh.
> I thought that it would have been given more latitude due to it's being on Friday, certainly Fox would have had low expectations to begin with.
> 
> I guess not.


CBS has Emmy winning undercover boss ready to replace it plus moving csi ny earlier impacted it so they can move Csi ny later and put on undercover boss.

Sometimes what networks have available to replace is as important as the poor ratings when pulling shows early.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Midseason comedy "Next Caller" (NBC) has been preemptively canceled. Four episodes have been filmed, which will not air.
http://tvline.com/2012/10/12/nbc-drops-next-caller/


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I know it was mentioned on the previous page, but I thought there have been news articles saying Made in Jersey definitely was cancelled..? I think it was in a tweet from CNN that I saw it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> I know it was mentioned on the previous page, but I thought there have been news articles saying Made in Jersey definitely was cancelled..? I think it was in a tweet from CNN that I saw it.


Yes. Definitely canceled.

It's buried here in CBS's press release for "Undercover Boss:"
http://www.cbspressexpress.com/cbs-entertainment/releases/view?id=33230



> With the return of UNDERCOVER BOSS on Nov. 2, CSI: NY will move to the 9:00-10:00 PM, ET/PT time period beginning this Friday, Oct. 12. MADE IN JERSEY has been pulled from the schedule.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Midseason comedy "Next Caller" (NBC) has been preemptively canceled. Four episodes have been filmed, which will not air.
> http://tvline.com/2012/10/12/nbc-drops-next-caller/





> Though the show shot four episodes of its six-episode order, NBC will not air them; the sitcom reportedly wasnt moving in the direction the network desired.l


Clearly the show must have been a good one. NBC is only interested in heading in one direction.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Midseason comedy "Next Caller" (NBC) has been preemptively canceled. Four episodes have been filmed, which will not air.
> http://tvline.com/2012/10/12/nbc-drops-next-caller/


That's a new one - a cancellation before it even aired a single ep.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> That's a new one - a cancellation before it even aired a single ep.


That happens once in a while. Fox did it with a Scott Baio show and Manchester Prep. I can't think of any others off the top of my head but I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> That's a new one - a cancellation before it even aired a single ep.


This is why I wish the networks would just stop wasting money on sitcoms. As far as I am concern NONE of them are funny, just stupid.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

I think Vegas will be canceled because it shrugging to make a story.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Johncv said:


> This is why I wish the networks would just stop wasting money on sitcoms. As far as I am concern NONE of them are funny, just stupid.


QFT.

I don't watch any comedies at all anymore - I just find them to be dumb.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Johncv said:


> This is why I wish the networks would just stop wasting money on sitcoms. As far as I am concern NONE of them are funny, just stupid.


2 Broke Girls makes me laugh!!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> 2 Broke Girls makes me laugh!!


:up::up:


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I watch and enjoy several sitcoms, and some of them are admittedly dumb, but Parks and Recreation and Happy Endings are IMO great and non-dumb.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Yeah, I like a lot of sitcoms.  Big Bang Theory, HIMYM, 30 Rock, Parks & Rec, Community, The Office, Suburgatory, 2 Broke Girls, Mike & Molly, Up All Night, Raising Hope, New Girl....  I have a feeling I would like Modern Family, too, but I need to watch that on Netflix.

The jury is still out on how many of this season's new shows will be keepers.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

laria said:


> Yeah, I like a lot of sitcoms.  Big Bang Theory, HIMYM, 30 Rock, Parks & Rec, Community, The Office, Suburgatory, 2 Broke Girls, Mike & Molly, Up All Night, Raising Hope, New Girl....  I have a feeling I would like Modern Family, too, but I need to watch that on Netflix.
> 
> The jury is still out on how many of this season's new shows will be keepers.


I forgot all about Suburgatory!! Love that one too!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I hope Chicago Fire gets cancelled. Creating and calling a show "Chicago Fire" shows such a cynical lack of any creativity that it deserves to go.


Well at least they didn't call it "The Department" or "The Station". "Chicago Fire" is better than either of those.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DougF said:


> Well at least they didn't call it "The Department" or "The Station". "Chicago Fire" is better than either of those.


Agreed... and it at least shows a minor bit of creativity, referencing both the show's subject of a Chicago fire house, as well as the Great Chicago Fire.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DougF said:


> Well at least they didn't call it "The Department" or "The Station". "Chicago Fire" is better than either of those.


I GOT IT! We'll title it "Vegas!" or maybe "Vega$"

http://www.imdb.com/find?q=vegas&s=all


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I put a preemptive strike on The Mob Doctor and deleted the 3 episodes I had on the TiVo. The pilot was just so-so for me, and I realized I didn't care enough about the show to keep watching.  I am already having space problems on the TiVos (how is that happening and it's only October!?), so I ditched it.


----------



## squigy0 (Mar 20, 2003)

JYoung said:


> What killed Mob Doctor for me was that the previews showed Michael Rapaport playing a tough guy role again.
> 
> Didn't anyone learn their lesson from Prison Break?


It's probably because that guy has NO CONTROL on the volume and intensity of his voice.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Johncv said:


> This is why I wish the networks would just stop wasting money on sitcoms. As far as I am concern NONE of them are funny, just stupid.


Nooooooooo!

I love me some sitcoms. It has to be really stupid for me not to watch it. And my personal bar for what's stupid in a sitcom is high enough (low enough?) that I watch dozens of 'em.

Heck, I'm even watching Animal Practice (although just for the monkey).


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Johncv said:


> This is why I wish the networks would just stop wasting money on sitcoms. As far as I am concern NONE of them are funny, just stupid.


You may want to check and see if your sense of humor is functioning, because in many ways we are in a Golden Age of sitcoms. The following are incredibly funny and very well-made shows:

Parks & Rec
Community
Happy Endings
Modern Family
Suburgatory
Big Bang Theory
30 Rock
The New Girl
The League

Only 2 are legitimate hits (Modern Family and BBT), but New Girl is doing pretty well.

And then you have several once-great sitcoms that are on their last legs but still capable of laughs (The Office, HIMYM) as well as some promising new shows (Mindy Project) and a handful of ones that are hit and miss (Raising Hope, 2 Broke Girls, Whitney, Up All Night, etc.), but overall, the quality of sitcoms has never been this high.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Not to mention there are some really funny first-run sitcoms on basic and premium cable, such as:

Louie (FX)
Wilfred (FX)
The League (FX)
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia (FX)
Archer (FX)
Curb Your Enthusiam (HBO)
South Park (Comedy Central)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Johncv said:


> This is why I wish the networks would just stop wasting money on sitcoms. As far as I am concern NONE of them are funny, just stupid.


I think there are a couple of new sitcoms I tried out this year, and I can only think of "Revolution" that's a keeper for a drama.. (If I get a Premiere 4 that's working again, I may pick up on that submarine show and catch up on the missed ep(s))

Though this season seems much lighter in terms of new shows I liked.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Midseason comedy "Next Caller" (NBC) has been preemptively canceled. Four episodes have been filmed, which will not air.
> http://tvline.com/2012/10/12/nbc-drops-next-caller/


Well, that was the breaking news I was gonna' mention, but I am days late on the exclusive.

Does it count as being "cancelled" if it never even aired? I suppose, as someone greenlit it, wrote it, taped it, etc.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

More new sitcoms that I am watching and find amusing (though not awesome)
The Mindy Project
Go On
Both are up there for me to consider them good sitcoms, so I wouldn't say they're a waste of money in my book.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Nooooooooo!
> 
> I love me some sitcoms.


you must have an extremely high annoyance tolerance. most of them have laugh tracks because the material is so lame the audience needs to be told when to laugh. i couldlnt deal with a laugh track..things like simpsons and office made it a very long time without one.

totally an unnecessary thing. :down:


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I've always loved sitcoms going back to Mary Tyler Moore, Bob Newhart, Barney Miller, Night Court, Cheers, Seinfeld, King of Queens. Ever since I got Tivo I've found that I don't try out nearly as many programs as I did before Tivo for some reason. I've never watched a single episode of 30 Rock, Parks & Rec, Suburgatory, 2 Broke Girls, Community, and only have seen a couple of Modern Family. I loved the 1st season of the Office but stopped watching for some reason.

I don't watch any hour dramas that have a continuing storyline. The last program like that that I watched was LA Law, I think.

I use my Tivo to watch reruns of King of Queens, Family Guy, and American Dad. Now Bickleberry. I don't think I'm doing it right.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Do we have to get off your lawn too?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I love sitcoms. They're almost all I watch these days-I just don't have the energy for an hour-long drama.

There is a LOT of good going on out there in the sitcom world. I think this year is a bit of an anomaly, it just doesn't seem that there's a stand out.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Animal Practice has been canceled and will be replaced with Whitney.

http://tvline.com/2012/10/18/animal-practice-cancelled/


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm shocked it was on the air as long as it was.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

You know your show has bad ratings if it is being replaced with Whitney


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Animal Practice has been canceled and will be replaced with Whitney.
> 
> http://tvline.com/2012/10/18/animal-practice-cancelled/


Not a huge surprise when it pulled a 1.0 in the demo last night.

I mean, it was beaten by Arrow on the CW.
It was my second pick of the next show to be canceled.

But I'm shocked that Fox still hasn't sent the Mob Doctor swimming with the fishes yet.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Anything with Bobby Lee shouldn't even make it to air.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Azlen said:


> Animal Practice has been canceled and will be replaced with Whitney.
> 
> http://tvline.com/2012/10/18/animal-practice-cancelled/


All Tyler Labine needs now is a cancelled show on ABC then he will have been cancelled on all 4 networks and the CW.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

getreal said:


> Does it count as being "cancelled" if it never even aired? I suppose, as someone greenlit it, wrote it, taped it, etc.


I vote "no" - if it didn't air, then it wasn't a show.

Did Fox "cancel" Rewind or Septuplets? I know Rewind had an announced date and time on a Fox schedule at one point (it was even in the TV Guide Fall Preview that year), and I think Septuplets did as well.

(And "never" is a long time - I wouldn't be surprised to see NBC air the episodes eventually, if only as something to fill a brief hole in the schedule.)



Azlen said:


> Animal Practice has been canceled and will be replaced with Whitney.


Speaking of brief holes in the schedule, what about Community, considering that NBC didn't cancel Guys With Kids at the same time as Animal Practice?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> Speaking of brief holes in the schedule, what about Community, considering that NBC didn't cancel Guys With Kids at the same time as Animal Practice?


There's still time. Animal Practice is going to air until Nov 7. I guess they could give Guys with Kids until then to see if it drops further in the ratings to merit cancellation and then plug in Community. Guys only needs to drop a couple more tenths to get to that point, totally possible in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Michael S said:


> All Tyler Labine needs now is a cancelled show on ABC then he will have been cancelled on all 4 networks and the CW.


He was on Invasion, which only lasted a season.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> You may want to check and see if your sense of humor is functioning, because in many ways we are in a Golden Age of sitcoms. The following are incredibly funny and very well-made shows:
> 
> Parks & Rec
> Community
> ...


I agree the 2000s were pretty much the death of sitcoms which became a horrible time for sitcom fans, in the last three-four years the genre was reborn and is really doing well. Sitcoms is still an area where the networks are viable versus the cable networks but in the next 5-7 years I see cable channels doing with sitcoms what they did with dramas.

Sitcoms were the cornerstone of tv for thirty years then almost disappeared but now are back and there are several top notch sitcoms as well as enough variety to satisfy a wider audience.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

newsposter said:


> you must have an extremely high annoyance tolerance. most of them have laugh tracks because the material is so lame the audience needs to be told when to laugh. i couldlnt deal with a laugh track..things like simpsons and office made it a very long time without one.
> 
> totally an unnecessary thing. :down:


I think people who struggle with laugh tracks most have trouble focusing. Laugh tracks are fairly easy to push out of your mind.

If you made a list of the too hundred sitcoms of all time the majority of them have laugh tracks or live audiences. Perhaps an evaluation for ADHD would be in order and maybe treatment and you might find the laugh tracks not so distracting.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

marksman said:


> I think people who struggle with laugh tracks most have trouble focusing. Laugh tracks are fairly easy to push out of your mind.
> 
> If you made a list of the too hundred sitcoms of all time the majority of them have laugh tracks or live audiences. Perhaps an evaluation for ADHD would be in order and maybe treatment and you might find the laugh tracks not so distracting.


no i find they are insulting (plus they take up valuable time the actors could be speaking)..plus if the show is that interesting i can overlook them..i watch the partridge family and melissa and joey and can deal with them..maybe some laugh tracks are more annoying than others? plus it really kills the mood when an actor waits for the laughing to die down

and if you think i have trouble ignoring and tuning out things/people, you dont follow me in HH  thats one thing i have no trouble with.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I never really notice laugh tracks or live studio laughter.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I generally only notice the laugh tracks when they set it off for every line. If it is laughing when I am laughing, I don't notice it.

I am surprised Animal Practice made it this far - I tried watching it and just didn't think it was entertaining at all.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

laria said:


> I never really notice laugh tracks or live studio laughter.


I never notice them either. When people talk about the track in a certain show, I have to listen for it to see if it is there or not.

I guess I have noticed if there is one in a show I don't find funny, because I am sitting there silently and then hear it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I didn't notice HIMYM had a laugh track until last season when there was a rut of unfunny episodes. I noticed the audience laughter in big bang theory instantly because absolutely everything resulted in insanely loud laughter yet absolutely nothing was funny.

So, it appears that I agree that it depends on the quality of the content.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> I generally only notice the laugh tracks when they set it off for every line. If it is laughing when I am laughing, I don't notice it.
> 
> .


you may have hit upon something i never thought about..i dont laugh...if you see me laugh you know it's good. it takes a stage full of comedians for me to laugh at something. the line may be a good zinger but to laugh out loud it realllllly has to be good.

then again there are people that sit there and do laugh all the time at stuff. we are all wired differently.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> I noticed the audience laughter in big bang theory instantly because absolutely everything resulted in insanely loud laughter yet absolutely nothing was funny.


BBT has a live audience (although they do sweeten the laughter in post production).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laria said:


> BBT has a live audience (although they do sweeten the laughter in post production).


Depends on whether you believe Chuck Lorre or not. He's pretty adamant that they do not sweeten the laughs on his shows.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

what is the official hollywood reason for laugh tracks?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

laria said:


> BBT has a live audience (although they do sweeten the laughter in post production).


That is why I said audience laughter.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Depends on whether you believe Chuck Lorre or not. He's pretty adamant that they do not sweeten the laughs on his shows.


Wil Wheaton just talked about his appearances on the show on his blog. He said one time he entered the scene, the crowd was so loud, it actually threw off his timing enough that they had to actually stop filming and ask the audience to back off a bit. Based on that, I could very easily believe that they have no need to sweeten the audience laughter.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> That is why I said audience laughter.


Sorry.  It read like you were saying it was a laugh track because people were laughing when nothing was funny.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Canned laugh tracks suck.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

laria said:


> Sorry.  It read like you were saying it was a laugh track because people were laughing when nothing was funny.


No. I think that's what HIMYM might do, but I've heard multiple times that BBT has a live audience. I do think that the audience seems to laugh at almost anything for BBT, even things that are just mild mannerisms and not jokes. I don't personally enjoy the show so it is way more noticeable to me.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

I heard on a podcast this afternoon that The Good Wife is on the cancellation bubble.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

newsposter said:


> you must have an extremely high annoyance tolerance. most of them have laugh tracks because the material is so lame the audience needs to be told when to laugh. i couldlnt deal with a laugh track..things like simpsons and office made it a very long time without one.
> 
> totally an unnecessary thing. :down:


I don't notice. In fact, I'm struggling to think if any of the comedies that I watch have laugh tracks, or even live studio audiences...certainly doesn't feel accurate to me that "most" have laugh tracks. But maybe my sample set is skewed...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TheMerk said:


> I heard on a podcast this afternoon that The Good Wife is on the cancellation bubble.


If you look solely at the ratings, it should be on the bubble. But it's unlikely to go anywhere for the following reasons:

1. It's the only CBS drama that gets any kind of critical acclaim.
2. It's in its 4th season, which means at the end of this season it will have about 90 episodes, which mean syndication money is coming and more episodes means more money.
3. CBS generally only cancels a few dramas per season, and between Made In Jersey (already canceled), CSI: NY, Vegas, and anything else they're planning to introduce at midseason, they'll probably have plenty of holes to fill next fall without also getting rid of The Good Wife.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

TheMerk said:


> I heard on a podcast this afternoon that The Good Wife is on the cancellation bubble.


Too bad, but I'm not surprised.


Spoiler



They've really gone off the rails with Kalinda's hubby.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Too bad, but I'm not surprised. * SPOILER *


Agree on that. Everything else has been good though IMHO.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

The Mob Doctor will be back in November. Fox plans to air all 13 episodes.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Last Resort and 666 Park Get Additional Script Orders; Mindy Project's Season Extended

Read More at: http://tvline.com/2012/10/19/last-r...s/#utm_source=copypaste&utm_campaign=referral


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> The Mob Doctor will be back in November. Fox plans to air all 13 episodes.


My first reaction is "Why?"

The ratings are horrible and it gets no critical buzz but then it occurs to me that Fox must have absolute crap or a big goose egg in the wings.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

JYoung said:


> My first reaction is "Why?"
> 
> The ratings are horrible and it gets no critical buzz but then it occurs to me that Fox must have absolute crap or a big goose egg in the wings.


My guess is, Fox has nothing in the wings that it wants to premiere in November. It doesn't make much sense to air Bones repeats at 9 after new episodes at 8, and the problem with moving the new episodes to 9 is, they would be up against CBS's strong Monday shows.

Besides - with The Voice, DWTS, Monday Night Football, and 2 Broke Girls / Mike & Molly at the same time, would anything Fox airs at 9 do much better?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

TheMerk said:


> Agree on that. Everything else has been good though IMHO.


Yeah, everything else except the spoiler stuff has been fine... but agree that I could do without the spoiler.

I realized the other day though that this is the only legal show I have now in my lineup!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Elementary and Vegas picked up for the full season.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> RE _The Good Wife_:
> 
> It's in its 4th season, which means at the end of this season it will have about 90 episodes, which mean syndication money is coming and more episodes means more money.


Is this as true for series with a continuing story arc, like this one, where playing episodes out of order would be confusing for viewers as it would be for series with standalone episodes?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jon J said:


> Is this as true for series with a continuing story arc, like this one, where playing episodes out of order would be confusing for viewers as it would be for series with standalone episodes?


That's anyone's guess. It may make the episodes a little less valuable than a pure procedural. But either way, I think this show has value in the syndication market, and it could even increase the ratings for the first run episodes, like has happened with The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Fox has announced that _The Following_ starts on Monday 1/21 and _Touch_ on Friday 2/1.

This pretty much confirms that _The Mob Doctor_ will be allowed to complete its 13-episode season on Mondays.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i wish jack bauer would get another show, i cant stand him in this but i cannot stop watching


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I think I'll add Nashville to the list...


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Neighbors has gotten a full season order!!

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2012/10/29/neighbors-scandal-pickups/1667499/


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> Neighbors has gotten a full season order!!
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2012/10/29/neighbors-scandal-pickups/1667499/




That was the top pick for the first show to be cancelled!


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Saw on TV Line that Revolution will be going on Hiatus until March? Death Knell...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Saw on TV Line that Revolution will be going on Hiatus until March? Death Knell...


Here's the full blurb...


> The new drama Deception (formerly Infamous) will premiere Monday, Jan. 7 at 10/9c, replacing hiatus-bound Revolution (which will resume its freshman run on Monday, March 25).


I can see nothing good coming from this. Regardless of the ratings, taking a show off the air for 3-4 months takes it out of the public's mind. Sure, hard-core fans will come back. They probably have TiVos set for it. But the average viewer may drift away, sort of an "out of sight, out of mind" mindset. If there was any momentum from the final eps, that's lost too.

Established shows can get away with this. Many cable series do split seasons and whatnot. But broadcast TV? It takes a really good show to survive a hiatus like this.

I'm only a semi-fan of Revolution, but I want it to live or die on its appeal, not NBC's shenanigans.

I honestly have no idea how NBC even survives with executive decisions like this. And don't tell me they are having their best season ever--if it wasn't for two shows (The Voice & Football), they'd still be languishing in the ratings.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Saw on TV Line that Revolution will be going on Hiatus until March? Death Knell...


WTF? Isn't that crap what killed "V"? BIH, NBC!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> Neighbors has gotten a full season order!!
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2012/10/29/neighbors-scandal-pickups/1667499/


:up::up::up:



aaronwt said:


> That was the top pick for the first show to be cancelled!


Hate to say but it is funny.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

After the first 2 eps of neighbors I stopped watching. So it must have gotten much much funnier from those first 2 eps? I may have to check it out again.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

allan said:


> WTF? Isn't that crap what killed "V"? BIH, NBC!


It's pretty much what killed _Jericho_, too, IIRC.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> After the first 2 eps of neighbors I stopped watching. So it must have gotten much much funnier from those first 2 eps? I may have to check it out again.


I don't think it is for everybody, if you did not like it at first I wouldn't bother.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Saw on TV Line that Revolution will be going on Hiatus until March? Death Knell...





allan said:


> WTF? Isn't that crap what killed "V"? BIH, NBC!





JLucPicard said:


> It's pretty much what killed _Jericho_, too, IIRC.


And it seriously damaged FlashForward as well. I can't figure out why NBC would do this. It's the strongest new drama of the year, but part of that success is based on the fact that it follows The Voice. Why would they jeopardize that success by not only changing the lead-in, but also taking it off the air for a couple months?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> And it seriously damaged FlashForward as well. I can't figure out why NBC would do this. It's the strongest new drama of the year, but part of that success is based on the fact that it follows The Voice. Why would they jeopardize that success by not only changing the lead-in, but also taking it off the air for a couple months?


The Voice returns on March 25. I assume they are putting Revolution on hiatus to KEEP the same lead in instead of taking a chance on it falling with a new lead in between Voice seasons.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> The Voice returns on March 25. I assume they are putting Revolution on hiatus to KEEP the same lead in instead of taking a chance on it falling with a new lead in between Voice seasons.


Ah, interesting. Then maybe this is one of those rare in-season hiatus decisions that may actually have some merit.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

It will be interesting to see how many viewers stick around. For me, when they had such long down-times for '24', by the time it came back on I had already moved on to other shows.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> And it seriously damaged FlashForward as well. I can't figure out why NBC would do this. It's the strongest new drama of the year, but part of that success is based on the fact that it follows The Voice. Why would they jeopardize that success by not only changing the lead-in, but also taking it off the air for a couple months?


I don't recall in Jericho's case but in the cases of FlashForward and V, their ratings were already lackluster when they were pulled for "retooling".


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I don't recall in Jericho's case but in the cases of FlashForward and V, their ratings were already lackluster when they were pulled for "retooling".


Oh, there's no question that the hiatus isn't the reason those shows failed. But the hiatus certainly helped expedite the inevitable.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I finally abandoned Revolution.

It just wasn't worth the time...


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I finally abandoned Revolution.
> 
> It just wasn't worth the time...


I only gave it two episodes. It just didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Oh, there's no question that the hiatus isn't the reason those shows failed. But the hiatus certainly helped expedite the inevitable.


I did not see a mention of suspending production for retooling yet, so there may be some hope...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Win Joy Jr said:


> I did not see a mention of suspending production for retooling yet, so there may be some hope...


Well, as far as the network is concerned, Revolution doesn't need retooling as it's doing fine in the ratings.

I'm guessing that the speculation is correct in that the network doesn't want to break up The Voice/Revolution block.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Saw on TV Line that Revolution will be going on Hiatus until March? Death Knell...


Is that because they don't have the episodes filmed yet? They only recently got a back order of episodes for a longer season. So if they are getting close to the end of their initial order then there is no choice but to go on hiatus. Since the new episodes wouldn't be ready yet.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

aadam101 said:


> Neighbors has gotten a full season order!!
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2012/10/29/neighbors-scandal-pickups/1667499/


This was one of the things that I've had piling up (along with Guys with Kids, Partners, and Ben and Kate waiting to see if they would be canceled).

I watched the pilot tonight.

WTF, how did this get picked up?!


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

Does USA take any significant hit with their weird "seasons" and the huge breaks between them? Psych, for example, will have been off the air for 10 months when it comes back in Feb.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

how do people without tivo know that tonight is a new or repeat ep? i cannot think back to the days before tivo...just start watching and say 'i saw this before?"


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

JYoung said:


> I don't recall in Jericho's case but in the cases of FlashForward and V, their ratings were already lackluster when they were pulled for "retooling".


I don't know about the ratings, but I really liked V before its hiatus, and never got into it after. I wasn't thrilled with FF, but the hiatus only made it worse.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

newsposter said:


> how do people without tivo know that tonight is a new or repeat ep? i cannot think back to the days before tivo...just start watching and say 'i saw this before?"


I would think any TV provider that broadcasts guide data, would be able to show you if the episode is new or not regardless of whether you have a DVR or not. Plus back in the day, we used to buy TV Guide which told (I think).


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

markz said:


> Plus back in the day, we used to buy TV Guide which told (I think).


It did. We bought TV Guide every week, when it was a small format book-size magazine, not just another large magazine.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I know I'm a freak, but I love _Neighbors_.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Bob_Newhart said:


> After the first 2 eps of neighbors I stopped watching. So it must have gotten much much funnier from those first 2 eps? I may have to check it out again.


I was the one of the first to bash this show, and cancelled my SP after 1st episode, but my TiVo caught some of the later episodes, and I have to admit that now that they have settled in to the neighborhood, and normal events for us come up for them ( RE the halloween episode) it has gotten better.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

I have to say that I actually like Neighbors as well. I remember reading the premise for the show and thinking that there was no way this show was going to last. It sounded horrible. The only reason I watched it was that my wife knows Jamie Gertz so I figured I would give it a shot.

After the first episode, I was worried. After a few more, I really am starting to like it. Glad to see it is sticking around.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Is that because they don't have the episodes filmed yet? They only recently got a back order of episodes for a longer season. So if they are getting close to the end of their initial order then there is no choice but to go on hiatus. Since the new episodes wouldn't be ready yet.


I don't think that's the issue. They've only aired 6 of 13 episodes so far, and the hiatus doesn't start until January. That's plenty of time to get more episodes filmed.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

sean67854 said:


> Does USA take any significant hit with their weird "seasons" and the huge breaks between them? Psych, for example, will have been off the air for 10 months when it comes back in Feb.


I follow a USA exec on Twitter (@TedonTV) and he says that the benefit from not having such a huge break between seasons outweighs the negatives of having two smaller breaks.

This particular break for Psych has been unusual because it involved contract renewals. Usually, USA's breaks are more in the 4-6 month range.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think that's the issue. They've only aired 6 of 13 episodes so far, and the hiatus doesn't start until January. That's plenty of time to get more episodes filmed.


No way, man. It takes TIME to write quality scripts like they use in that show.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

loubob57 said:


> I know I'm a freak, but I love _Neighbors_.


We are still watching it. I think it has it's moments, but my husband seems to really enjoy it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I was the one of the first to bash this show, and cancelled my SP after 1st episode, but my TiVo caught some of the later episodes, and I have to admit that now that they have settled in to the neighborhood, and normal events for us come up for them ( RE the halloween episode) it has gotten better.


This. I may have even posted in the Pilot thread, spewing venom at how bad it was (can't remember, but if I didn't, I meant to). But somehow, I ended up with a couple more on the Tivo, and whaddaya know... I started to like it.

I'm ashamed to now admit, it's a pretty darn good show. Once again reinforcing the rule that sitcoms should be given a couple of eps to get their groove.



TAsunder said:


> No way, man. It takes TIME to write quality scripts like they use in that show.


Post of the day! 
_[in reference to Revolution]_


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the problem with networks is that there are breaks in the 'current' season whereas i'm pretty sure stuff on usa etc may only run 13, but it's 13 in a row


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

newsposter said:


> the problem with networks is that there are breaks in the 'current' season whereas i'm pretty sure stuff on usa etc may only run 13, but it's 13 in a row


You're right that most USA shows have 13-16 episode seasons. But for the last couple years, they've been splitting those into two smaller seasons, so they can take advantage of broadcast network slow times, and reduce the gaps between seasons.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Revolution needed the hiatus to force Stacy Whaternamesis to take submersive acting lessons.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

netringer said:


> Revolution needed the hiatus to force Stacy Whaternamesis to take submersive acting lessons.


Is that the new "sleeping with the fishes" pun?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Fairly Legal and Common Law have been canceled.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

markz said:


> Fairly Legal and Common Law have been canceled.


I saw that Sarah Shahi of Fairly Legal will be joining Chicago Fire. Might have to start watching.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I've enjoyed Neighbors since the first episode. I look forward to new episodes each week and try to watch them same day they're on, or at worst, delayed by only one day.

So far, so good


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm bummed about both Fairly Legal and Common Law being cancelled.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Sadara said:


> I'm bummed about both Fairly Legal and Common Law being cancelled.


I've never heard of either of them.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Sadara said:


> I'm bummed about both Fairly Legal and Common Law being cancelled.


We watched and enjoyed both shows.



cherry ghost said:


> I saw that Sarah Shahi of Fairly Legal will be joining Chicago Fire. Might have to start watching.


I saw that and I am thrilled! I have enjoyed Chicago Fire and will enjoy it even more with her!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I watched the first couple episodes of Fairly Legal, because Sarah Shahi is super hot. But I just couldn't get into it. Never watched Common Law. Just looked too goofy.



cherry ghost said:


> I saw that Sarah Shahi of Fairly Legal will be joining Chicago Fire. Might have to start watching.


I can't imagine that show is going to last very long, so I hope she gets in there and is able to appear in a few episodes before it gets the axe.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Too bad, but I'm not surprised.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



They decided to end the Nick/Kalinda arc sooner then planned. They were surprised at how much the audience disliked it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

lew said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They decided to end the Nick/Kalinda arc sooner then planned. They were surprised at how much the audience disliked it.


:up:


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> :up:


Double :up:

This is one of my favorite shows - can't wait to see that character back to being that character (the current plot line is completely OUT of character, IMO).


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> Double :up:
> 
> This is one of my favorite shows - can't wait to see that character back to being that character (the current plot line is completely OUT of character, IMO).


Triple :up:



Spoiler



We always knew she had some sort of a dark past, but this whole storyline is just totally weird and distracting. Get back to law and PI stuff.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

CBS has apparently decided to burn off the remaining episodes of Made in Jersey. Our TiVo picked up one Saturday.

Such a shame----I find this show REALLY enjoyable. It's clever and has heart and isn't just Yet Another Police/Legal Procedural.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Polcamilla said:


> CBS has apparently decided to burn off the remaining episodes of Made in Jersey. Our TiVo picked up one Saturday.
> 
> Such a shame----I find this show REALLY enjoyable. It's clever and has heart and isn't just Yet Another Police/Legal Procedural.


It's a shame they're burning them off? If you like the show, I think you'd be happy about that. Better than not getting to see me at all.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's a shame they're burning them off? If you like the show, I think you'd be happy about that. Better than not getting to see me at all.


No....a shame that they cancelled the show after just airing the pilot. Happy to see the extra episodes that were filmed, but it's not fun knowing that it'll just sto---


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Polcamilla said:


> No....a shame that they cancelled the show after just airing the pilot. Happy to see the extra episodes that were filmed, but it's not fun knowing that it'll just sto---


I'm pretty sure they aired at least two episodes before they canceled it. It was already airing on a night where the networks don't have high expectations, so you know it was doing poorly if it didn't even have the ratings to survive on Friday.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

You know, they could hire me to find out which shows I like, and just not pick them up. Think of all the time it would save. 

I'll miss Partners. I'm especially bummed because the last two episodes had Jason and Randy Sklar in them. I thought the show had finally found its legs and would really pick up from here on out.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Polcamilla said:


> CBS has apparently decided to burn off the remaining episodes of Made in Jersey. Our TiVo picked up one Saturday.


i already deleted SP and am not even upset that i missed this

her accent and hair were unbearable


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

As it turns out, I'm a little bummed about Animal Practice. I missed the much aligned pilot episode, but caught the rest from E02 on out and I rather enjoyed it. Not classic TV or anything, but an entertaining sitcom.

Haven't watched any of the others that got axed.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> I'll miss Partners. I'm especially bummed because the last two episodes had Jason and Randy Sklar in them. I thought the show had finally found its legs and would really pick up from here on out.


Terrible writing. At least the first 3-4 eps. Michael Urie played over the top flamboyant, to the point he was a cartoon character. And David K played an idiot.

I gave it 3-4 eps because it's a sitcom, and they take a couple eps to gell. But it wasn't getting any better (by that point).



sharkster said:


> As it turns out, I'm a little bummed about Animal Practice. I missed the much aligned pilot episode, but caught the rest from E02 on out and I rather enjoyed it. Not classic TV or anything, but an entertaining sitcom.


This. I missed a couple, and heard it was so bad I didn't make much effort to tune in. Somehow watched an episode, and it was ok. And it got better, the more I watched.

I hope the monkey gets another job soon, she was gold.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I hope the monkey gets another job soon, he was gold.


The monkey is actually a female.  I think she is doing ok... she has had parts in a lot of movies, including _The Hangover Part II_.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oops, typo - I meant 'much maligned'. d'oh :embarrassed:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laria said:


> The monkey is actually a female.  I think she is doing ok... she has had parts in a lot of movies, including The Hangover Part II.


And her name is Crystal.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> I'll miss Partners. I'm especially bummed because the last two episodes had Jason and Randy Sklar in them. I thought the show had finally found its legs and would really pick up from here on out.


Same here.

I was really enjoying Brandon Routh's portrayal of a gay man that grew up a Mennonite, he was super nice. I especially loved when they did the Superman jokes with a pair of eye glasses.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I hope the monkey gets another job soon, he was gold.


I hope they stop forcing the monkey to work.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

tiams said:


> I hope they stop forcing the monkey to work.


I have to work to pay my bills. Why shouldn't the monkey?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

SeanC said:


> Same here.
> 
> I was really enjoying Brandon Routh's portrayal of a gay man that grew up a Mennonite, he was super nice. I especially loved when they did the Superman jokes with a pair of eye glasses.


The episode where the secretary went on vacation, and Brandon's character steps in to fill the void -- that was choice.

Did you catch the interview with the show creators on CBS News Sunday Morning?


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

astrohip said:


> I hope the monkey gets another job soon, he was gold.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I think he'd do a fine job replacing Chevy Chase on Community.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

The only one of the shows listed for the poll I have seen is Revolution and I kept the season pass, but just barely. When it comes back in March I will likely continue to watch it.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I hope the monkey gets another job soon, he was gold.


She. And she'll do fine.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2640714/


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sharkster said:


> As it turns out, I'm a little bummed about Animal Practice. I missed the much aligned pilot episode, but caught the rest from E02 on out and I rather enjoyed it. Not classic TV or anything, but an entertaining sitcom.


The pilot episode wasn't aligned with much of anything, especially the viewers.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

sharkster said:


> As it turns out, I'm a little bummed about Animal Practice. I missed the much aligned pilot episode, but caught the rest from E02 on out and I rather enjoyed it. Not classic TV or anything, but an entertaining sitcom.
> 
> Haven't watched any of the others that got axed.


My wife doesn't like anything on TV except Downton & Blue Bloods. Desperate for stuff to watch, she was eager for me to record Animal Practice enthusiastically recommended by a longtime friend. I had to break the news to her...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Well, The Mob Doctor and Emily Owens, MD were put out of their misery today:

http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/11/28/fox-announces-touch-debut-end-of-mob-doctor/
http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/11/28/emily-owens-cancelled/


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Bummer about Emily Owens, MD. I like it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I kinda enjoyed Emily Owens, although it was really like the CW-ified version of Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree, very similar to Grey's. I like Grey's but it's on it's last legs. I was hoping Emily would stick around once Grey is gone.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

You would think they would learn. Medical shows with gimmicks don't work.

Last year:

Dead Doctor still hangs around the hospital=cancelled
Doctor can see and talk to his ex-wife=cancelled

This year
Doctor with annoying monkey=cancelled
Doctor with ties to mob=Cancelled
Doctor who gives herself advice in voice overs and ignores it=cancelled.

Out of all of them, I liked last years dead wife seeing doc best.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> You would think they would learn. Medical shows with gimmicks don't work.
> 
> Last year:
> 
> ...


Well Scrubs lasted for years with the voice over gimmick. House had a gimmick too (crotchety doctor). I think GOOD medical shows can last, gimmick or no.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have been watching Emily Owens. Every week, I want it to be better. Every week I want the main character to stop being a doormat and stand up for herself.

Every week I have been disappointed. I am not surprised it was canceled. I wish they had given her a little more of a spine...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I have been watching Emily Owens. Every week, I want it to be better. Every week I want the main character to stop being a doormat and stand up for herself.
> 
> Every week I have been disappointed. I am not surprised it was canceled. I wish they had given her a little more of a spine...


Yeah... I liked her previous medical show with a gimmick better... the "doctors doing the tv version of Doctors Without Borders in the jungle" one.  I hadn't watched the last 2 episodes yet, and now I won't bother.

I will miss her McDreamy, though. The one who was the Green Arrow on Smallville.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

laria said:


> Yeah... I liked her previous medical show with a gimmick better... the "doctors doing the tv version of Doctors Without Borders in the jungle" one.  I hadn't watched the last 2 episodes yet, and now I won't bother.
> 
> I will miss her McDreamy, though. The one who was the Green Arrow on Smallville.


He was the best part of the show.

Good eye candy. :up:


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

laria said:


> Yeah... I liked her previous medical show with a gimmick better... the "doctors doing the tv version of Doctors Without Borders in the jungle" one.   I hadn't watched the last 2 episodes yet, and now I won't bother.
> 
> I will miss her McDreamy, though. The one who was the Green Arrow on Smallville.


Yeah, I liked Jungle Doctors, too!


----------

